# Mild winter



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

So what effects on the fishing will this mild winter have? Early spawn? And what about the algae blooms? I don't know that it got cold enough to kill off last years, hope it doesn't come earlier this year.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I've noticed quite a bit of seaweed in areas that don't normally have any this time of year! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You are right about the algae. That ruined my fall bass bite out on erie....still pissed about that. They have to find a way to kill it without killing anything else

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Going to be a ton more shad in lakes and that will make for a tougher bite for all species


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Going to be a ton more shad in lakes and that will make for a tougher bite for all species.


Good call! 


Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------

